# Mettre ses cd ou dvd sur son iphone



## father (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Il y a t'il un membre qui pourrais m'expliquer d'une manière simple pour une nul en informatique.

Comment mettre mes propres CD ou DVD sur mon IPHONE d'avance merci

Bon week end

Christian dit father


----------



## fanougym (27 Mars 2010)

Hello, 

Tout se fair par iTunes ... et est largement expliqué ici ...


----------



## father (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Merci infiniment

Christian dit father


----------

